# WOW - Help! High Progesterone Bloods CD21



## akduce83 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hello Ladies,

The results ive had are mind blowing and left me dumb founded.
Im CD 27 TAKING Clomid 5-9 

CD 21 Bloods 99.4
CD 26 Bloods 191.0

So I ovulated but I don't know when, I have really sore ovaries - especially when BD'ing

I have tested but negative, It might be too early but I don't think I will be pregnant. 

Im just shocked at the hight results and even with it why didn't I even catch?


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi,

I'm afraid I have no idea what those numbers mean but it's great you ovulated. It's probably far too early to test. I'd probably try and leave it another week as you may have only ovulated a few days ago.

Good luck xxx


----------

